# Has anyone had success transferring warehouses?



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm trying to move my mom's account from Logistics DSF5 to Prime Now UCA1 (where they're accepting drivers right now), and I keep getting the same unhelpful automated response from Amazon that they're not accepting drivers at that warehouse even though they are!

I also tried calling support, but those peeps don't have the power to complete the transfer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I did mine by email with zero problems, but it was Logistics -> Logistics. Took less than a day, 6 months ago. As with most things with Support, YMMV, and then some.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I transferred from Prime Now to Logistics with just one email to Amazon support and it was done after just a few days.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 don't post a comment and then be a little ***** & delete it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Fine. Don't be a shit and try scamming Amazon for more hours using a second account. You're worst than people using bots to get blocks. Pure scum.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Fine. Don't be a shit and try scamming Amazon for more hours using a second account. You're worst than people using bots to get blocks. Pure scum.


my God, you're a moron. how is wanting to work more than 40 hours SCAMMING Amazon?! please learn to use the correct verbiage.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> my God, you're a moron. how is wanting to work more than 40 hours SCAMMING Amazon?! please learn to use the correct verbiage.


Ignore the whiny little puke! He is absolutely clueless! Someone who posts ZERO useful or helpful information, just a bunch of snarky nonsense. 
I don't even lump block buyers in as "scum", block sellers, yes, drivers pushed to buying blocks is a desperate move to want to work.
One driver, one block, get the F....U.....C.....K over it!

Can't wait until this latest proxy fishing propagates. My hopes are it infiltrates his location HARD and he suffers!
I'm going to promote the shit out of it soon!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> my God, you're a moron. how is wanting to work more than 40 hours SCAMMING Amazon?! please learn to use the correct verbiage.


At least you don't deny you're scum. Nitpicking scum but still scum.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I don't even lump block buyers in as "scum", block sellers, yes, drivers pushed to buying blocks is a desperate move to want to work.


Don't insinuate me calling botters scum. "Pure scum" was a reference to souperscum.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> At least you don't deny you're scum. Nitpicking scum but still scum.


lolol i'm sorry, where did I admit i'm scum?! you should really stop responding because it's making you look more & more like a dumbass.


----------

